# Hamilton Auto Tints



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone got a number for Marc at Auto Tint.

A think he used to have a website but cant find it these days


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Linky :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shame the guy has a shocking attitude problem.


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

I would only use autotint in Kirkcaldy for my car tbh


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Shame the guy has a shocking attitude problem.


Ive always got on great with him.

Done my cars and also parents cars, top notch.

What bad experience have you had?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I have always used Marc also. Thought he was bang on.


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

mobile number is 07754253811


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> Ive always got on great with him.
> 
> Done my cars and also parents cars, top notch.
> 
> What bad experience have you had?





Shorty said:


> I have always used Marc also. Thought he was bang on.


Call'd him up to get a price for the car and to get it booked in for limo tints

Mark: hullo Hamilton auto tints?

Me: hi mate I'm looking for a price to limo tint an octavia 2008 hatchback

Mark: £250 pal

Me: right that's great....

Before I even finished my last sentence 'Bang' phone down, never met the guy and never spoke before bur glad to say I won't ever use him.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Multiple of things there.

1. The amount of people who call him up just to ask for prices - and have NO intention of having the work carried out.

2. A customer could have came to the units front door.

3. Dropped phone, or bad connection.

Guy is fantasic, and he's doing my mates brand new white Ocativa VRs this morning for £160.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Multiple of things there.
> 
> 1. The amount of people who call him up just to ask for prices - and have NO intention of having the work carried out.
> 
> ...


Sorry your 3 points are utter bull, would never recommend him to anyone, first impressions matter.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Sorry your 3 points are utter bull, would never recommend him to anyone, first impressions matter.


He must not have like you either Grizz, he is doing Shortys pal for £90 cheaper. lol.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Anyone got a number for Marc at Auto Tint.
> 
> A think he used to have a website but cant find it these days


How'd you get on with this? Still of the opinion that he is worth using? How do these tints last. Do they age or crack? Do they need special care? etc.

Feel free to add anything you think I should be aware of.

Cheers for any help.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Did a cracking job on my mates bora about a month ago for £160. 

Quoted me 200 for my a4 avant and spent half an hour chatting about how he does it, what options I had etc. 

Seemed a decent bloke to me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

eddiel34 said:


> How'd you get on with this? Still of the opinion that he is worth using? How do these tints last. Do they age or crack? Do they need special care? etc.
> 
> Feel free to add anything you think I should be aware of.
> 
> Cheers for any help.


xtreme auto tints are doing a special just now

http://www.xtremeautotints.co.uk/services_budget.html


----------

